# Brown Rice - Calories Raw vs. Cooked



## GoalGetter (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey all... just a dumb question which has been keeping me up late at night (haha, not really, but i'm curious):

 When adding up all my numbers for the day -- calories, fat, carbs, prot, fiber, etc. -- Do i go by the number of calories in brown rice raw, or cooked?

 According to fitday: 

 1/4 cup of brown rice raw is 171 calories.
 1/4 cup of brown rice cooked is 54 calories.

 Obviously this is a big difference. 

 Which one should I go by? Cooked, right? I've been going by cooked because, well, I _eat_ it cooked. But I just want to hear someone concur.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2004)

Go by cooked.  The raw when cooked, will close to triple in size.  Hence the difference


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Go by cooked.  The raw when cooked, will close to triple in size.  Hence the difference


 Good. I figured as much! Thanks.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 12, 2004)

Are you cooking a 1/4 cup of rice and eating it or cooking rice and eating a 1/4 cup of it cooked?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 12, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Are you cooking a 1/4 cup of rice and eating it or cooking rice and eating a 1/4 cup of it cooked?


 I cook it 1 cup at a time, eat it 1/4 cup at a time after it's cooked. It usually comes out to about five 1/4-cup servings.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2004)

Personally I usually go by raw weight/measure (meat especially, but also grains/rice and legumes).

When you cook things the amount of water you add/take away is so variable that you really do not know what you are left with.

So I measure raw and use the nutritional data for when it is raw, then I cook it and eat it cook. That way, no matter how much I destroy it when I cook it, I know how much I am really eating.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't measure the volume, I measure the weight.  Cooked brown rice is something like 32 or 33 calories per ounce.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't measure the volume, I measure the weight. Cooked brown rice is something like 32 or 33 calories per ounce.


derrrr. good idea. why didn't i think of that.


----------

